
Google Announces the Google Analytics 360 Suite - dpurp
http://www.google.com/analytics/360-suite/
======
gk1
Worth clarifying that this is just a packaging (repackaging?) of their
enterprise products, presumably to make it easier for them to sell it to
enterprise users.

Attempting to log into the Google 360 Suite shows this message:

> Gaining Access to the GA 360 Suite Thank you for your interest in the Google
> Analytics 360 Suite. If you’d like to learn more about the Suite, please
> contact us.

> If you use Google Analytics Premium, Adometry by Google, Google Analytics,
> or Google Tag Manager today, you may login using the links below:

> Google Analytics Premium

> Adometry by Google

> Google Analytics

> Google Tag Manager

Clicking on Google Analytics or Google Tag Manager goes to the usual logins
for those products, with no noticeable changes in features or branding.

TL;DR - Unless you're a Google Analytics Premium customer (which starts at
$150k per year, by the way), you're not affected.

~~~
danvoell
When you say $150K per year is that a fee? Or does that mean if you are
spending over $150K in ads?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
A fee. It's roughly in line with what you'd pay for something like Adobe's
high end analytics suite, etc.

------
michaelbuckbee
This is nice and all, but I think sidesteps probably the biggest challenge
that Google Analytics currently faces which is that they are being blocked
more and more by AdBlockers [1].

If you're using the default uBlock setup or checked the radio button on the
ADP install page to "stop trackers" then you're blocking Google Analytics as
well.

As others have noted, pricing starts at $150k per year for a solution that
will (depending on the propensity of your site visitors to use AdBlock) under
report your legitimate traffic by 15-25%.

1 -
[https://www.blockerwall.com/blockerreport/google_analytics_a...](https://www.blockerwall.com/blockerreport/google_analytics_adblock)

~~~
derwiki
But what's the prevalence of people installing ad blockers? None of my non-
techie friends do it, and many of my techie friends willfully choose not to
(moral reasons).

Edit: I'll answer that for myself: as of 2015, about 15% of US internet users
had ad blocking software[1]. Much higher than I expected.

[1] [https://blog.pagefair.com/2015/adblock-
explorer/](https://blog.pagefair.com/2015/adblock-explorer/)

~~~
natrius
Blocking ads isn't just moral, it is imperative. Capitalism is an evolutionary
force that selects for the most profitable business practices. Advertising
allows businesses to buy profitable changes in behavior. If you understand why
we fear biological superbugs, it should be clear why you should keep
capitalist superbugs away. Advertising is destined to evolve into a perfect
tool for behavior change. If it hasn't already.

~~~
sangnoir
Ads aren't going anywhere - there is too much money riding on it. I am willing
to bet all that I possess that ads will be with us 20 years from now.

Your comparison with superbugs is apt: ads will evolve into hardier, less
blockable forms (native ads, and as soon as someone figures it out, serving
ads from the same domain as content)

~~~
soperj
Native ads are less likely to be malware vectors no?

------
myth_drannon
That's Adobe's Marketing Cloud killer. And they announce it a week before the
largest Adobe event (Summit 2016).

~~~
Jgrubb
From your lips to gods ears.

~~~
sdoering
Why? As long as the price range of Google stays as it is I see no danger for
Adobe. And as long as Google doesn't even provide an easily accessible API for
raw data (or configurable multi dimension data export) I see no danger there.
Did I mention classifications not costing additional dimensions/variables?

On the other hand I hope Adobe takes a very close look at API performance,
segmentation et al.

Both tools have their strength and weak spots. Both might be the right tool
for the right cient/company/use case. As always it depends on the
circumstances.

Disclaimer: As an analyst I work with both tools. And the more I do I prefer
Adobe Analytics.

PS. : The same goes for the respective tagmanager solutions.

~~~
Jgrubb
I just have too many bald patches from working with Omniture. It's brilliantly
convoluted to work with.

------
nailer
If they put 1/10th the effort into Google Webmaster Tools or the AdWords
Control Panel I'd be inclined to spend more money with Google. Based on my
current experience of their other apps: no dice.

~~~
agopaul
I've come to believe that some Google interfaces (eg. AdWords, Webmaster
Tools) suck because then you need one of their certified partners to set
things up.

By no means they are meant to be used by normal people. Also, data provided by
Adwords is a bit limited and you need another tool to better track your hits

~~~
rbinv
I disagree. Google's Webmaster Tools are not really that complex, and while
the UI could use some polishing here and there, it works just fine.

AdWords has way more features, of course. However, it's still pretty usable in
my opinion, especially when you consider the amount of accessible data.

You say "there's not enough data" and "it's not for normal people" at the same
time. While these are not entirely mutually exclusive, the more data you want
accessible, the more difficult it becomes to categorize, display and visualize
this data.

~~~
agopaul
> You say "there's not enough data" and "it's not for normal people" at the
> same time. While these are not entirely mutually exclusive, the more data
> you want accessible, the more difficult it becomes to categorize, display
> and visualize this data.

They are different complaints. Adwords is usable after you understand how it
works, but the whole process of setting up a campaign or migrating from the
Keyword Planner to AdWords is not a piece of cake. They even send AdWords ads
by mail to businesses, like anyone can setup an effective AdWords campaign,
but it's not that easy to get started with the tool. On the other hand, I know
that it's a different beast, but FB ads are really simple to setup.

Google Webmaster Tools's UI it's not difficult to use per se, but the UX is
quite bad on average and I just wonder why Google won't improve it.

------
suchitpuri
For me the full fledged A/B testing as well as personalization engine
[https://www.google.co.in/analytics/360-suite/optimize/](https://www.google.co.in/analytics/360-suite/optimize/)
is the highlight of this launch. Seems like they are now coming with full
fledged A/B test UI editor here instead of just distributing traffic to
different url's.

Google is stepping on Optimizely's, Test & Target and other's here

~~~
rbinv
Google's (discontinued) Website Optimizer was capable of conducting
multivariate tests. Required raw code, though. Looks like the new tool indeed
has a new visual editor.

------
elcapitan
For something that is directed towards marketing, why is it so hard for them
to just market it in a way that potential customers could understand what they
get?

~~~
matt4077
You're just not fluent in enterprise :)

~~~
elcapitan
I have a strong immune system ;)

------
masonhipp
Interesting feature release even though it doesn't impact many of us (e.g.
150k/yr buy-in). I'm very curious to see exactly what level of personalization
and per-user optimization their Optimize360 suite offers. I think this is the
sort of thing that is going to take enterprise testing to the next stage and
probably give Optimizely and VWO a very hard time.

Also, side note, did Google borrow the 360 branding from Adobe or the other
way around? [http://www.adobe.com/marketing-cloud/web-
analytics.html](http://www.adobe.com/marketing-cloud/web-analytics.html) (see:
Adobe Customer360)

~~~
TheLogothete
Optimizely and especially VWO are not the same class of products.

~~~
aaimnr
Could you expand on it a bit?

------
filipm
Seems like this is an enterprise solution not really relevant for most users.

~~~
michaelmior
Audience Center sounds potentially intriguing if they open up an API to allow
you to integrate your own backend data.

~~~
myth_drannon
They must, that's the whole point of any DMP. You import your 1st,2nd and buy
3rd party data.

------
j-kent
White text on a yellow background? What are they thinking...

~~~
tyingq
It draws your attention away from the fact that the gushing testimonial is
from Nest, a Google/Alphabet subsidiary.

------
TheLogothete
If somebody from the relevant departments at google reads this: Please allow
export of GA data to BigQuery for non premium accounts.

~~~
myth_drannon
You can export your GA data to Google Spreadsheets and then just use BigQuery
inside your spreadsheet.

~~~
sdoering
And have sampling and max 10000 results. Totally what I expect from a raw data
export. Great though for everyday custom reporting.

------
lucb1e
> The Google Analytics 360 Suite integrates with other Google solutions like
> AdWords

And that's exactly why I'd rather not.

------
debacle
Can they work with my server logs yet?

~~~
tyingq
There's this:
[https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection...](https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection/protocol/v1/devguide#required)
[https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection...](https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection/protocol/v1/parameters)

Not exactly working with your logs, but easy enough to write your own
parse/upload data script.

